# What inside temperature is too hot for a German Shepherd?



## misterW (Jan 25, 2011)

My house tends to be on the cool side, but my girlfriend tends to keep her apartment a lot warmer than I do. If she had it her way, she'd prefer to keep things nice and toasty, like around 80 degrees. That seems to me like it would definitely be too hot for a German Shepherd. My thinking is that anything more than 75 would be uncomfortable for them, but I could be wrong. I'm looking for a good compromise number for when we visit. 

I am keeping an eye on my shepherd for signs of panting and getting a feel for it that way, but I'm curious what your experience has been.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't think you would have an issue with any temperature you or anybody else would heat their house at.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

I don't have an exact number but he can handle 80 for sure, think of the summertime. Just give him plenty of water and IMO he will be fine.

Panting can be confusing, my dog was panting the other day outside and it was -10, she was running like crazy but still panting when she slowed down, panting is their way of cooling off, we sweat they pant. Your a good owner for caring!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I don't think of it in terms of the higher temp. harming them, but more of a comfort thing. It would have to be an extremely hot temp. (like a hot vehicle type temp)to actually harm them. My shepherds prefer a cooler home so like I said before it is more of a comfort issue. Victor will pant if I have the heater on in the den and it is not even 70 in there. I keep my house cooler too usually between 65-68 just for comfort issues.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I watch my LH GSD for his body language. He pants alot, even when it's cold - so I watch to see how and where he is resting. If he is hiding out in my marble shower floor as splayed out as he can get, then I know he is hot. If he is laying on the floor next to me, he is comfortable. If never seen him complain about the house being too cold. We like it chilly in the house. 

If after he has been in the back yard for while and he squeezes his over sized body into a mid sized dog house, then I know he is a little chilly, and make him come in. When he gets out of the house he really has to struggle as he is far too big! The Golden gets the big condo -


----------



## Davey Benson (Nov 10, 2010)

it's not so much high temp, but rather the hot cold cycle. Is the dog comming and going in and out all the time between -20 to 80 F? That can get hard on a dog.


----------



## misterW (Jan 25, 2011)

JustMeLeslie said:


> I don't think of it in terms of the higher temp. harming them, but more of a comfort thing. It would have to be an extremely hot temp. (like a hot vehicle type temp)to actually harm them. My shepherds prefer a cooler home so like I said before it is more of a comfort issue. Victor will pant if I have the heater on in the den and it is not even 70 in there. I keep my house cooler too usually between 65-68 just for comfort issues.


Sorry if my post was a little confusing. I don't anticipate any of these temperatures being actually harmful; I was just wondering at what point things get uncomfortable for the dog.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I keep the temp at around 76 in the house but sometimes it gets warmer... She doesn't have any problem with this, she will even seek out a warm place to sleep (like my bed!) so she obvious is not bothered by the temperature. However she also likes to lay outside in the snow and cold if I let her. I've never had a problem with her switching between warm and cold either.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

misterW said:


> Sorry if my post was a little confusing. I don't anticipate any of these temperatures being actually harmful; I was just wondering at what point things get uncomfortable for the dog.


Well, that depends on your dog. You will notice signs if he/she is uncomfortable(panting/looking for a cool spot). If mine thinks it is too warm in the house they will go and lay on the cool tile. My shepherds get uncomfortable with anything above 75. It really depends on your dog as all are different some prefer warmer temps. and some cooler temps like mine.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Our house is relatively cool all year round (earth-sheltered, so it maintains a cool temp in the summer) and we have concrete floors that the dogs can choose to lay on if they get too hot on their beds. In the winter it's usually 62-72 downstairs (wood heat, hence the fluctuation during the day as the fire warms the house) and 72-74 upstairs. Sometimes Niko will pant as if he's too warm upstairs at night in his crate.

I know when we visit my parents house, which is always at least 72 degrees, and often warmer, both dogs but especially Niko will pant more, but that could be excitement too.

I think as long as your dog has access to water all the time and possibly somewhere to lay down that isn't carpet, he should be able to handle at least 75 degrees okay. Not sure about 80. You'll be able to tell if he's not handling it well.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Also wanted to add, Bianca never pants inside the house unless she is really excited about something.


----------

